
5 Innovative Linux Operating Systems You Should Try Today - lp001
http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/innovative-linux-operating-systems-try-today/
======
LordWinstanley
Thanks for this. I'm on the lookout for a new Linux to try out, as a departure
from my usual Debian and *buntu tinkerings. There were a couple of interesting
ones mentioned there that I wasn't aware of—or wasn't aware of what made them
'different'—which I'll have to investigate further.

